# SKYPE



## mukul (Jul 8, 2005)

frends i wanna know what this skype is ?(in details)
well there is lot of hype and hoopla about it these days 
i gotta know
some one plz tell


----------



## digen (Jul 8, 2005)

> Skype is a little program for making free calls over the internet to anyone else who also has Skype. Itâ€™s free and easy to download and use, and works with most computers.



Skype.com

Basically its a p2p connection for voice connectivty for free.Check out the above link to learn more.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 8, 2005)

Skype (pronounced to rhyme with ripe) is a peer-to-peer internet telephony network, founded by Niklas ZennstrÃ¶m and Janus Friis, the creators of Kazaa. The Skype code and protocol remain closed and proprietary, but potential users can download it for free from the official site. Skype users can speak to other Skype users for free. The software also includes a SkypeOut feature which allows Skype users to dial regular telephones, for a fee. This is 0.017 Euros (US$0.02) per minute to many countries..........

Unlike international long-distance calls made from conventional phones, which are rated according to the relative distance between countries, SkypeOut bills all calls according to the relative prosperity of the country, the volume of calls made from and to a given country, access charges such as those to mobile (cell) phones. This rating method is used due to the fact that calls are rated the same regardless of place of origin.

This way, a SkypeOut user will be billed the same for a call placed to a phone number in London, whether the user is calling from his/her PC in London itself, from an internet cafe in Sydney, or from Honduras. The Global Rate which is the one used for many countries, and all First World countries, is currently 1.7 Euro Cents per minute. Credit, which is necessary to use SkypeOut, is usually purchased via credit card or online services such as PayPal or Moneybookers. The current deposit is either 10 or 25 Euros but if the service is not used for 180 days this expires automatically.

_Source: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype accessed Friday, July 08, 2005._

Keith


----------



## Charley (Jul 8, 2005)

I have Skype and been using it for over 7 months now. 

The voice clarity is pretty good. I can connect to almost all Skype users across the globe. Also if u wanna call ppl with no Sype installed u have to pay a small fee which is far lower than the intl rates[ISD].


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 13, 2005)

the best part about skype is 

you can call usa regular phones @ 1 rupee per minute


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 13, 2005)

skype is really gud.
and the best part is that its still legal.


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 13, 2005)

also one more thing, there comes a problem sometimes that the connection becomes very slow sometimes.
although this happens only once in a while, it can irritate people.
but you have to bear a little with a great revolution.


----------



## mukul (Jul 13, 2005)

there are skypein and skypeout too

what's these


----------



## Charley (Jul 13, 2005)

Here  u go . Its skypeln

*andyabramson.blogs.com/voipwatch/2005/03/skype_in_out.html


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 13, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have Skype and been using it for over 7 months now.
> 
> The voice clarity is pretty good. I can connect to almost all Skype users across the globe. Also if u wanna call ppl with no Sype installed u have to pay a small fee which is far lower than the intl rates[ISD].



hey achako un have brodband na but on mine gprs it doesn't play a good voice..........yahoo gets more good on that..believe me


----------



## anoop (Jul 13, 2005)

*why use skype..try yahoo messenger beta*

hey guys/gals

try yahoo mess 7 beta version.You have pc to pc phone calls and remind you the clarity is more good compared to skype....


-Anoop


----------



## Charley (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: why use skype..try yahoo messenger beta*



			
				anoop said:
			
		

> hey guys/gals
> 
> try yahoo mess 7 beta version.You have pc to pc phone calls and remind you the clarity is more good compared to skype....
> 
> ...



Is this free? 

@Expert 1 - I havent used it on GPRS, I'm really not aware but otherwise seems my purpose is solved cos of SKYPE.


----------



## selva1966 (Jul 14, 2005)

Does BSNL Broadband support Skype?


----------



## anoop (Jul 14, 2005)

*skype or yahoo??*

yes yahoo mess beta is free and u dont need to pay a penny for computer to computer calls

-Anoop


----------



## anoop (Jul 14, 2005)

u can use skype or yahoo mesenger will work with any internet connection.Only the speed varies...from one to another thats all..u can use skype in bsnl broadband


-Anoop


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jul 14, 2005)

@SELVA..... I dun think any software is restricted by ISPs to work !!!!

So SKYPE shd work with BSNL's BB !


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

unless bsnl does not let you acess the skype network cause they will start to loose money this way. Why would they let you use their network to make calls for rs.1 when they can charge you rs.10?


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> Does BSNL Broadband support Skype?



Lol, Dude, I've been using it since I've had dialup and now Dataone.

No probs till date.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

is skype freeware/shareware??


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 17, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> is skype freeware/shareware??



The application itself is free. However calls to land phones/mobiles are charged. Read my previous post for fare structure (check the links).

Keith


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks for the info!!!

What kind of net speed does one have to look at to use this software. In my office i have a broadband but at home i have a wireless Tata indicom 115kbps connection. Will that be good enough??


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 17, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> thanks for the info!!!
> 
> What kind of net speed does one have to look at to use this software. In my office i have a broadband but at home i have a wireless Tata indicom 115kbps connection. Will that be good enough??



33.3 KBPS Modem will suffice. Depending on available bandwidth, Skype will need 3 Kbps to 16 Kbps.

If you have broadband, Skype will use about 0.5 Kbps of your bandwidth continously even when it's idle. This is done to reduce network congestion and share available resources over the network. A bit like P2P filesharing or Bit Torrent where you have to give something to get something.

-Keith


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 18, 2005)

ok will download and try it out. Have some friends abroad on the skype network. Let see how it works on my connection.


----------



## rajas (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw about SKYPE today on BBC's technology programme Click Online. was told as the good programme to make calls and also highly used.

Well havent tried it yet, but heard alot abt it.


----------



## krazydude (Jul 24, 2005)

Ya I too downloaded it but have to get the earphone and mic and get started


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

One doubt, if I am not online and someone calls me, will I know about the caller when I come online.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 27, 2005)

Skype is really clear and better that Y! i guess since I used  y! messeneger 6 i guess.On dialup it takes some time to get adjusted though usually 2 min.


----------



## Charley (Jul 27, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> One doubt, if I am not online and someone calls me, will I know about the caller when I come online.




This will help u with that.

*www.free-downloads.net/programs/SkypeForwarder


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you, that is a good addon to skype. But the user opinion is bad ,but I dont think so, since the complaint is it is not working in iMac. It work with windows pc, enough for me.  

Now I am waiting for some one to call me


----------



## Charley (Jul 29, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Thank you, that is a good addon to skype. But the user opinion is bad



Why do u wanna read users opinions , they say different things.   

I'm usng it for many months and it does the job.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

So Skype Rocks


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> So Skype Rocks



See my thread in latest news. "Gizmo vs Skype" for more ....


----------

